

Lenovo Agrees To Buy IBM's Server Business For $2.3 Billion - davidsmith8900
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2090680/lenovo-agrees-to-buy-ibms-server-business-for-23-billion.html

======
PaulRobinson
So, after this, what hardware does IBM build itself anymore?

~~~
vicaya
"IBM will retain its System z mainframes, Power Systems, Storage Systems,
Power-based Flex servers, and PureApplication and PureData appliances."

